

LinkedIn files for IPO - njohnw
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/27/linkedin-files-for-ipo/

======
ericmsimons
Sounds like many of the major social web companies (LinkedIn, Facebook, etc)
are going to be filing for IPOs within the next year or two...kind of
peculiar, no?

~~~
r00fus
Investors have a herd mentality.

~~~
tptacek
Yes. They herd around companies that do 120MM in revenue in a year.

